# Swedish: slumpmässigt



## Eline0909

Säger man

ställen som man_ slumpmässigt_ själv upptäcker

eller

ställen som man själv upptäcker _slumpmässigt_


----------



## Tjahzi

_Slumpmässigt _betecknar främst för att beskriva sannolikheter. Jag skulle säga att uttrycket du letar efter är _av en slump_. Dock måste jag säga att jag är lite osäker på vad exakt din mening är menad att betyda.


----------



## thyristor

Jag håller med Tjahzi; slumpmässigt är fel ord, istället borde du använda " av ren slump". Såhär skulle jag ha sagt det: "Ställen som man upptäcker av ren slump".


----------



## Tjahzi

_Slumpmässigt _betecknar främst för att beskriva sannolikheter. 

-> 

_Slumpmässigt _används* främst för att beskriva sannolikheter.


----------



## solregn

Oavsett ordföljd tycker jag att du borde - som i thyristors förslag - stryka ordet _själv_. Det känns överflödigt och gör bara frasen "klumpigare" än nödvändigt.


----------



## Renaissance man

Om man systematiskt avsöker ett område, men utan några kartor, redskap eller instrument, skulle man kunna använda "slumpmässigt". 
Att säga "av en slump" antyder att man inte hade i avsikt att hitta något till börja med.

"Man kan lokalisera hällristningar genom att titta i länsstyrelsens arkiv. Ställen som man slumpmässigt själv upptäcker kan dessutom mycket väl redan finnas registrerade där."

Lite sökt, men fortfarande


----------



## Lars H

Renaissance man said:


> Om man systematiskt avsöker ett område, men utan några kartor, redskap eller instrument, skulle man kunna använda "slumpmässigt".



Mitt kritiska öra (eller snarare öga) anar en möjlig motsättning mellan _systematisk avsökning_ och _slumpmässigt_ fynd. 

Såvida man inte råkar få träff när man avsöker t ex en IKEA-parkering eller något annat omöjligt sökområde. Men då skulle jag ändå säga att upptäckten "kom av en slump".


----------



## thyristor

Renaissance man said:


> Om man systematiskt avsöker ett område, men utan några kartor, redskap eller instrument, skulle man kunna använda "slumpmässigt".
> Att säga "av en slump" antyder att man inte hade i avsikt att hitta något till börja med.
> 
> "Man kan lokalisera hällristningar genom att titta i länsstyrelsens arkiv. Ställen som man slumpmässigt själv upptäcker kan dessutom mycket väl redan finnas registrerade där."
> 
> Lite sökt, men fortfarande


Som Tjahzi redan har påpekat är "slumpmässig" egentligen ett begrepp reserverat för sannolikhetslära. Jag vill hävda att du inte kan använda ordet som du gör i din mening, utan att det är just "av en slump" som bör användas, om något. Egentligen anser jag nämligen att ett dylikt tillägg till ovannämnda fras är onödigt. Att säga "Ställen som man själv upptäcker..." anser jag förmedlar samma innebörd.


----------



## Renaissance man

Hm, även om jag håller med om att mitt exempel var långsökt, och att det finns elegantare lösningar, tycker jag att ni har en ganska snäv definition av ordet "slumpmässig". 
Där man kan använda "slump" kan man använda "slumpmässig", på samma sätt som man kan använda "amatörmässig" där "amatör" används. 

Ordet "slump" har redan med sannolikhetslära att göra.
"Att göra ett slumpmässigt fynd" låter för mig helt naturligt, och betyder i mina öron samma sak som "att göra ett fynd av en ren slump".


----------



## Lars H

Renaissance man said:


> Hm, även om jag håller med om att mitt exempel var långsökt, och att det finns elegantare lösningar, tycker jag att ni har en ganska snäv definition av ordet "slumpmässig".
> Där man kan använda "slump" kan man använda "slumpmässig", på samma sätt som man kan använda "amatörmässig" där "amatör" används.
> 
> Ordet "slump" har redan med sannolikhetslära att göra.
> "Att göra ett slumpmässigt fynd" låter för mig helt naturligt, och betyder i mina öron samma sak som "att göra ett fynd av en ren slump".



Exemplet "amatör" har en pedagogisk poäng!
"Han/hon är en amatör" (substantiv) innebär något helt annat än 
"Han/hon agerar amatörmässigt" (adjektiv). De betyder - enligt min mening - delvis olika saker och är därför inte fullt utbytbara.

Jag vill tro att "slumpmässigt" innebär ett återkommande skeende, typ 
"Val av protokollförare brukar ske slumpmässigt" medan 
"slump" beskriver en händelse "Jag blev vald av en slump"

Det var länge sedan jag läste sannolikhetslära, men jag vill nog tro att den läran sysslar mer med _slumpmässighet_ än _slump_, vilket oxå Tjahzi påpekar ovan.


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, utan att gå på djupet i er diskussion måste jag inflika att det väl är _brukar_ som ger satsen _Val av protokollförare brukar ske slumpmässigt_ dess iterativa betydelse? 

Kanske skulle man kunna sammanfatta hela diskussionen med att översätta _slump _till _coincidence_ och _slumpmässigt_ till _randomly_?


----------



## Lars H

Tjahzi said:


> Hm, utan att gå på djupet i er diskussion måste jag inflika att det väl är _brukar_ som ger satsen _Val av protokollförare brukar ske slumpmässigt_ dess iterativa betydelse?



Absolut, "brukar" indikerar återkommande skeende.



Tjahzi said:


> Kanske skulle man kunna sammanfatta hela diskussionen med att översätta slump till coincidence och slumpmässigt till randomly?



Well found, in deed!


----------



## Renaissance man

Det känns mer och mer som att ni har rätt 
Antar att ordet jag bör använda mig av istället är "slumpartad".

Är trots allt lärare i engelska och inte i svenska...


----------



## thyristor

Renaissance man said:


> Hm, även om jag håller med om att mitt exempel var långsökt, och att det finns elegantare lösningar, tycker jag att ni har en ganska snäv definition av ordet "slumpmässig".
> Där man kan använda "slump" kan man använda "slumpmässig", på samma sätt som man kan använda "amatörmässig" där "amatör" används.
> 
> Ordet "slump" har redan med sannolikhetslära att göra.
> "Att göra ett slumpmässigt fynd" låter för mig helt naturligt, och betyder i mina öron samma sak som "att göra ett fynd av en ren slump".


Du gör mig lite osäker, och kanske är det så att du har rätt. Din uppfattning stöds av Norstedts svenska ordbok där man förklarar "slumpmässig" med "slumpartad", och förklarar "slumpartad" med "något som sker av slump". I mina öron låter det fel, och kanske beror det på min lidelse för matematik och därmed en vilja att reservera begreppet "slumpmässig" för just matematiska sammanhang, men sedan är jag ju ingen språklig auktoritet.


----------

